# Why do right wingers think they have the moral high ground to declare people paedos/groomers?



## theshitposter (Apr 16, 2022)

their 4chan/8chan threads are riddled with jb, their senators, age of marriages, their churches, used to host beauty pageants a while back


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Apr 16, 2022)

It gives them an excuse to talk about one of their favorite activities.


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Apr 16, 2022)

Moral high ground has nothing to do with it. If you discover that someone is a pedo/groomer, then they're a pedo/groomer, no matter what you happen to be. Your status does not change reality.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Apr 16, 2022)

Who's the one passing the anti-groomer bill and who's literally melting down over it? There's your answer.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Apr 16, 2022)

Who still uses 4chan?


----------



## Lucky Jim (Apr 16, 2022)

Because once you get asked the "Have you stopped beating your wife question" you can one up the asker by saying "Why do you ask me if I've stopped beating my wife when you still haven't stopped beating your wife" and back and forth. Hypocrisy is a way to talk about something without talking about it itself


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Apr 16, 2022)

SSj_Ness said:


> Who's the one passing the anti-groomer bill and who's literally melting down over it? There's your answer.


The one socking in the abortion thread


----------



## theshitposter (Apr 16, 2022)

SSj_Ness said:


> Who's the one passing the anti-groomer bill and who's literally melting down over it? There's your answer.


"anti-antifa must be a fascist and anti-antigroomerbill must be a groomer"
This is the best your retard brain can up with on its own.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Apr 16, 2022)

In my neighborhood I learned to make wooden shoes. But do they call me the wooden shoe maker? NOOO.
In my neighborhood I thought there was a lot of boring pieces of public garden, so I planted some tulips there. But do they me the plant grower? NOOO.
In my neighborhood, I build a windmill with some friends. But do they call me the windmill builder? NOOO.

But you fuck one kid....


----------



## Joe Swanson (Apr 16, 2022)

4/8chan aren't right wing websites, the rest of what you said just doesn't make sense


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Apr 16, 2022)

Joe Swanson said:


> 4/8chan aren't right wing websites, the rest of what you said just doesn't make sense


>*paedos*
He's British.  Nothing he says makes any sense.


----------



## Kenya Jones (Apr 16, 2022)

SSj_Ness said:


> Who's the one passing the anti-groomer bill and who's literally melting down over it? There's your answer.


Define grooming.

Also real answer, it's mental gymnastics. Someone in the Trump Enslavement Syndrome thread did the research and there are way more republican politicians accused of doing shit with <18's.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Apr 16, 2022)

theshitposter said:


> "anti-antifa must be a fascist and anti-groomerbill must be a groomer"
> This is the best your retard brain can up with on its own.


So the people who are against the anti-grooming bill (libs) aren't actually against it...? Help my retard brain figure out this paradox.



Kenya Jones said:


> Define grooming.


Drag Queen Story Hour-esque behavior.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Apr 16, 2022)

SSj_Ness said:


> Drag Queen Story Hour-esque behavior.


Abortion thread socking behavior


----------



## Joe Swanson (Apr 16, 2022)

Kenya Jones said:


> Also real answer, it's mental gymnastics. Someone in the Trump Enslavement Syndrome thread did the research and there are way more republican politicians accused of doing shit with <18's.


I think the word you were looking for is projection. Either way republican politicians who groom kids should be treated the same way and anyone else who grooms kids, with a bullet between the eyes


----------



## Kenya Jones (Apr 16, 2022)

SSj_Ness said:


> So the people who are against the anti-grooming bill (libs) aren't actually against it...? Help my retard brain figure out this paradox.
> 
> 
> Drag Queen Story Hour-esque behavior.


That isn't grooming (although it is borderline). Stuff like gaining the trust of a child (in the hopes of later exploitation), trying to distance a child from their parents/people they trust, making the child more dependent on you, making sexual topics more comfortable (why I said borderline earlier) are a few ways pedos groom children. Basically what they want is a person that is unwilling to go to people they trust so they will not tell on them.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Apr 16, 2022)

Kenya Jones said:


> Also real answer, it's mental gymnastics. Someone in the Trump Enslavement Syndrome thread did the research and there are way more republican politicians accused of doing shit with <18's.


"Someone in the TES thread"

"Did the research"

"Accused of"

Lmao.


----------



## Kenya Jones (Apr 16, 2022)

Lemmingwise said:


> "Did the research"
> 
> "Accused of"
> 
> Lmao.


Ok, let's be honest, politicians hold enough power that they can get away with a ton of shit (just look at Biden). Still there are those that were convicted.


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Apr 16, 2022)

A few basement dwelling shitheads on 4Chan being pedos and a few Rep boomer roaches having gross sex with 17 year old hookers doesn't make trying to force "gender theory" on kids any less groomery. 

Additionally, if a convicted murderer comes forward with solid video & DNA evidence of you murdering someone, does the fact he did the same crime absolve you of the crime you committed?


----------



## Joe Swanson (Apr 16, 2022)

Kenya Jones said:


> That isn't grooming (although it is borderline). Stuff like gaining the trust of a child (in the hopes of later exploitation), trying to distance a child from their parents/people they trust, making the child more dependent on you, making sexual topics more comfortable (why I said borderline earlier) are a few ways pedos groom children. Basically what they want is a person that is unwilling to go to people they trust so they will not tell on them.


Sounds a lot like what has been happening with teachers hosting secret fag events in schools as of late, which was what prompted the wave of anti-grooming bills which left wingers oppose despite it directly targeting this behavior. Hence why Right wingers have been able to claim the moral high ground


----------



## theshitposter (Apr 16, 2022)

their 4chan/8chan threads are riddled with jb, their senators, age of marriages, their churches, used to host beauty pageants a while back


----------



## Lemmingwise (Apr 16, 2022)

Kenya Jones said:


> Ok, let's be honest, politicians hold enough power that they can get away with a ton of shit (just look at Biden). Still there are those that were convicted.


Let's be honest, nobody will be a succesful politician unless they already have a fuckton of power, or will fuck a kid for whomever the new epstein is so they're permanently blackmailable and controllable. Which side of the mock debates they are on is irrelevant.

Besides you were making a point that somehow the one group of politicians was less dirty than the other group, so don't hide behind they are all scum rhetoric now.


----------



## Kenya Jones (Apr 16, 2022)

Joe Swanson said:


> Sounds a lot like what has been happening with teachers hosting secret fag events in schools as of late


Wait what are you talking about here?


Fanatical Pragmatist said:


> Additionally, if a convicted murderer comes forward with solid video & DNA evidence of you murdering someone, does the fact he did the same crime absolve you of the crime you committed?


I've yet to see someone who has recently been claiming the left to be grooming to show actual proof of grooming and not some dumb idea of "gender ideology".


----------



## Red Hood (Apr 16, 2022)

Fanatical Pragmatist said:


> A few basement dwelling shitheads on 4Chan being pedos and a few Rep boomer roaches having gross sex with 17 year old hookers doesn't make trying to force "gender theory" on kids any less groomery.
> 
> Additionally, if a convicted murderer comes forward with solid video & DNA evidence of you murdering someone, does the fact he did the same crime absolve you of the crime you committed?


Exactly, this thread seems like a lot of cope and seethe via trying to change the subject.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Apr 16, 2022)

“MAPs” should be sealed in a boat filled with milk and honey, with just enough room for flies and bugs to fly in. Left or right doesn’t matter. Diddle the kid and in you go.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Apr 16, 2022)

Kenya Jones said:


> Ok, let's be honest, politicians hold enough power that they can get away with a ton of shit (just look at Biden). Still there are those that were convicted.


Lol yes, but let's be honest.  American leftists, ones on this site included, will accuse their political opponents of anything and will then just move on when their allegations don't stick.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Apr 16, 2022)

Kenya Jones said:


> That isn't grooming (although it is borderline). Stuff like gaining the trust of a child (in the hopes of later exploitation), trying to distance a child from their parents/people they trust, making the child more dependent on you, making sexual topics more comfortable (why I said borderline earlier) are a few ways pedos groom children. Basically what they want is a person that is unwilling to go to people they trust so they will not tell on them.


That's a more thorough explanation, but the tranny shit is a form of grooming too. And once we get into semantics and the word "borderline" comes up, we know there's a problem anyway.


----------



## Joe Swanson (Apr 16, 2022)

Kenya Jones said:


> Wait what are you talking about here?


If you look back in A&H not too long ago, you'll find multiple articles about teachers hosting these LGBT events for very young children in blue enclaves located in otherwise red states, and telling them not to tell their parents. This along with teachers reaffirming troon kids identities and hiding them from their parents is what caused this in the first place. Yet people are acting like all of this anti-faggotry as of late came out of nowhere


----------



## Kenya Jones (Apr 16, 2022)

mr.moon1488 said:


> Lol yes, but let's be honest.  American leftists, ones on this site included, will accuse their political opponents of anything and will then just move on when their allegations don't stick.


No, both sides do this, just like how many right-wingers are right now calling everyone they don't like satanists or pedophiles. It quite literally is how left-wingers were calling everyone they don't like nazis.


SSj_Ness said:


> That's a more thorough explanation, but the tranny shit is a form of grooming too. And once we get into semantics and the word "borderline" comes up, we know there's a problem anyway.


What do you mean by that? Because despite being in a moral gray zone giving hormones and hormone blockers to teenagers doesn't fit the description of grooming at all.


Joe Swanson said:


> If you look back in A&H not too long ago, you'll find multiple articles about teachers hosting these LGBT events for very young children in blue enclaves located in otherwise red states, and telling them not to tell their parents.


What do you mean by not to tell their parents? What specifically are they not supposed to tell their parents?


> This along with teachers reaffirming troon kids identities and hiding them from their parents is what caused this in the first place


Wow because isn't strange when you affirm a teens identity they have a noticeable mental health improvement, and the possibility of an unsupportive parent finding out will usually be detrimental. Wonder why they would do this.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Apr 16, 2022)

Kenya Jones said:


> No, both sides do this, just like how many right-wingers are right now calling everyone they don't like satanists or pedophiles. It quite literally is how left-wingers were calling everyone they don't like nazis.


>right-wingers are right now calling everyone they don't like satanists or pedophiles
Yeah, I really don't see that outside of Q boomers unless it's in the context of shit like the school grooming which isn't even an allegation at this point since it's just being done publically.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Apr 16, 2022)

Kenya Jones said:


> No, both sides do this, just like how many right-wingers are right now calling everyone they don't like satanists or pedophiles. It quite literally is how left-wingers were calling everyone they don't like nazis.


Bullshit. Left calls everyone a Nazi including Jews and blacks who oppose them on literally anything.

The left is genuinely full of avowed Satanists, witches, etc, and plenty of sexual degenerates; who do you think keeps writing the numerous pro-pedo articles, conservatives?


----------



## Joe Swanson (Apr 16, 2022)

Kenya Jones said:


> What do you mean by not to tell their parents? What specifically are they not supposed to tell their parents?


That these events were occurring at all in order to avoid backlash.


> Wow because isn't strange when you affirm a teens identity they have a noticeable mental health improvement, and the possibility of an unsupportive parent finding out will usually be detrimental. Wonder why they would do this


Try 10-12 year old kids, not that they should be humouring teenagers either on this shit as teenagers are fucking stupid


----------



## Kenya Jones (Apr 16, 2022)

mr.moon1488 said:


> >right-wingers are right now calling everyone they don't like satanists or pedophiles
> Yeah, I really don't see that outside of Q boomers unless it's in the context of shit like the school grooming which isn't even an allegation at this point since it's just being done publically.


I know it's a bad example but A&Hers are doing exactly this, although again bad example because they are definitely fringe/braindead.


SSj_Ness said:


> Bullshit. Left calls everyone a Nazi including Jews and blacks who oppose them on literally anything.


Yeah, that is literally what I just said, I didn't give any exceptions for a reason.


SSj_Ness said:


> The left is genuinely full of avowed Satanists, witches, etc, and plenty of sexual degenerates; who do you think keeps writing the numerous pro-pedo articles, conservatives?


Most of those avowed satanists are literal dorks who are Dungeons and Dragons tier LARPing, I was more talking about those Q tier insults (although I've seen Fox News hold these views) where they think Hillary is drinking baby blood to stay immortal (probably true). Also I do agree that those pro-pedo guys are leftists, but usually only because leftists are more liberal when it comes to sexuality, if the roles were reversed they would probably be some Christian fundie.


Joe Swanson said:


> That these events were occurring at all in order to avoid backlash.


I've seen people getting angry that their middle schoolers are learning about sex-ed, which yeah, that is a normal time to learn.


----------



## ShitlordroltihS (Apr 16, 2022)

I hate faggots


----------



## Joe Swanson (Apr 16, 2022)

Kenya Jones said:


> I've seen people getting angry that their middle schoolers are learning about sex-ed, which yeah, that is a normal time to learn.


So, because middle schoolers are learning about sex Ed, kindergarteners need to learn about gender ideology in secret, not to mention at least when I was in school, you needed parents permission to even be in said Sex Ed class


----------



## Kenya Jones (Apr 16, 2022)

Joe Swanson said:


> So, because middle schoolers are learning about sex Ed, kindergarteners need to learn about gender ideology in secret?


Can you please tell me what "gender ideology" is?


----------



## Joe Swanson (Apr 16, 2022)

Kenya Jones said:


> Can you please tell me what "gender ideology" is?


You are deflecting


----------



## Kenya Jones (Apr 16, 2022)

Joe Swanson said:


> You are deflecting


As I said earlier, I have seen parents getting mad at regular sex-ed, I have seen parents getting mad that their children are taught that the US Civil War was about slavery, it is very obvious that some teachers want something as political (especially at this time) as stuff about non-conservative views on gender on the downlow. I do not agree that they should do that stuff but again, understandable why.


----------



## Joe Swanson (Apr 16, 2022)

Kenya Jones said:


> I do not agree that they should do that stuff but again, understandable why.


There you go, you understand what I'm saying. Though tell me, is it understandable to teach a kindergartener about faggotry and troonery in secret.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Apr 16, 2022)

Kenya Jones said:


> As I said earlier, I have seen parents getting mad at regular sex-ed, I have seen parents getting mad that their children are taught that the US Civil War was about slavery, it is very obvious that some teachers want something as political (especially at this time) as stuff about non-conservative views on gender on the downlow. I do not agree that they should do that stuff but again, understandable why.


> I have seen parents getting mad at regular sex-ed
Well alright, but that's not what we're talking about here now is it?  Aside from that, given how most teachers are these days, I wouldn't want them even doing that because I know they'd make it creepy as fuck.


----------



## SSJGPUAR (Apr 16, 2022)

Don't engage the obvious troll/retard


----------



## theshitposter (Apr 16, 2022)

their 4chan/8chan threads are riddled with jb, their senators, age of marriages, their churches, used to host beauty pageants a while back


----------



## Kenya Jones (Apr 16, 2022)

Joe Swanson said:


> There you go, you understand what I'm saying. Though tell me, is it understandable to teach a kindergartener about faggotry and troonery in secret.


>About the existence of homos
As long as they don't tell them about butt fucking of course.
>About the existence of trannies
Why not? As long as they're not like showing them neo-vags/dicks or something like that.
>In secret
Again, not in secret. Still think all kids should know that there are more than just cis-hets in this world.


mr.moon1488 said:


> > I have seen parents getting mad at regular sex-ed
> Well alright, but that's not what we're talking about here now is it?  Aside from that, given how most teachers are these days, I wouldn't want them even doing that because I know they'd make it creepy as fuck.


Well, I actually have seen plenty of people saying that those kids shouldn't even go to sex-ed, but still there is more than just heterosexual sex. It isn't some kind of new invention either.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Apr 16, 2022)

Kenya Jones said:


> >About the existence of homos
> As long as they don't tell them about butt fucking of course.
> >About the existence of trannies
> Why not? As long as they're not like showing them neo-vags/dicks or something like that.
> ...


>but still there is more than just heterosexual sex
Lol yes, but everything outside of that isn't part of the natural reproductive process which is the only thing kids should be learning about in sex ed.  Paraphilias should absolutely not be taught to minors, and certainly not in the context of them being a good thing.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Apr 16, 2022)

Kenya Jones said:


> Yeah, that is literally what I just said, I didn't give any exceptions for a reason.


But I'm pointing out specifically how retarded the left is with their nonsensical, baseless accusations. Conservatives actually have a reason to say what they do, even if it's _sometimes_ flimsy, at least there's some basis in reality and pattern recognition at play. Not so on the left.



Kenya Jones said:


> Most of those avowed satanists are literal dorks who are Dungeons and Dragons tier LARPing, I was more talking about those Q tier insults (although I've seen Fox News hold these views) where they think Hillary is drinking baby blood to stay immortal (probably true).


I'm sure some of them are just being edgy for TikTok but it takes a degree of genuine evil to willingly associate yourself with those types of people. 



Kenya Jones said:


> Also I do agree that those pro-pedo guys are leftists, but usually only because leftists are more liberal when it comes to sexuality, *if the roles were reversed they would probably be some Christian fundie.*


I don't understand, how could "the roles" even be reversed? There's plenty of "Christian" degenerates too, and they're all on the left. It all comes back to the left.

I can't find it anymore but a video of a female pastor calling up a toddler to announce her new pronouns is an example of what lefty "Christians" are all about. The mother ushers the daughter up before the congregation, forces a microphone in her face, then she resists and the mother just announces the new pronouns for her. Sick shit, frankly, and it's grooming for sure.



Kenya Jones said:


> I've seen people getting angry that their middle schoolers are learning about sex-ed, which yeah, that is a normal time to learn.


Parents can teach that how and when they see fit, don't need the twisted school system to do it.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Apr 16, 2022)

mr.moon1488 said:


> Lol yes, but everything outside of that isn't part of the natural reproductive process which is the only thing kids should be learning about in sex ed. Paraphilias should absolutely not be taught to minors, and certainly not in the context of them being a good thing.


AND told to be kept secret from parents.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Apr 16, 2022)

Kenya Jones said:


> Because despite being in a moral gray zone


Telling children to take drugs that literally make them retarded by way of aborting a major developmental process isn't a "moral gray zone".


----------



## theshitposter (Apr 16, 2022)

Joe Swanson said:


> when I was in school, you needed parents permission to even be in said Sex Ed class


Let's see where that got you. Kiwifarms?


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Apr 16, 2022)

It comes as part of an ideological difference.
To leftists, gender and sexuality aren't sexual, they are part of "identities" which we have, or something (idk don't quote me). Ergo to teach children about gendershit isn't inherently sexual from a purely ideological perspective. (_again I don't actually believe this, I'm just trying to see it from a lefty perspective_)

To righties, "gender" and sexuality are inherently sexual, ergo teaching gendershit to kids is teaching sexual shit to kids. Thus, leftist gender-theory based curriculum is recruiting minors into sexual topics and exposing them to inherently sexual (if not outright fetishistic) behaviors.
Now double this with the fact that lefties are pushing for school codes which actively exclude parents from learning about what their kids are being taught, and even telling kids explicitly NOT to tell their parents about their new "gender" "identity" (again inherently sexual) the school just taught them about; and its a fucking recipe for grooming.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Apr 16, 2022)

Fanatical Pragmatist said:


> It comes as part of an ideological difference.
> To leftists, gender and sexuality aren't sexual, they are part of "identities" which we have, or something (idk don't quote me). Ergo to teach children about gendershit isn't inherently sexual from a purely ideological perspective. (_again I don't actually believe this, I'm just trying to see it from a lefty perspective_)


I think that's a far too generous reading of their perspective and intentions, but good on you for trying to see both sides. Sometimes the other side just needs to be nuked though.


----------



## Shidoen (Apr 16, 2022)

I usually call people pedos or groomers if they are extreme uggos, it's not my fault they are lefties.


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Apr 16, 2022)

SSj_Ness said:


> I think that's a far too generous reading of their perspective and intentions, but good on you for trying to see both sides. Sometimes the other side just needs to be nuked though.


I mean, I agree with you that "gender" freaks are full of groomers and pedotypes. 
I'm just playing Devil's Advocate/benefit-of-the-doubt.


----------



## Kenya Jones (Apr 16, 2022)

mr.moon1488 said:


> >but still there is more than just heterosexual sex
> Lol yes, but everything outside of that isn't part of the natural reproductive process which is the only thing kids should be learning about in sex ed.  Paraphilias should absolutely not be taught to minors, and certainly not in the context of them being a good thing.


Just because it's not used in reproduction doesn't mean it isn't normal. Literally every single animal that has had their sexual habits studied, have been seen to exhibit homosexual behavior. To think that if you don't teach them about it stops homosexuality from existing is retarded. Homosexual sex will happen whether it's taught or not and it is better to teach safe sex when it comes to everything than it is to not teach all of it (or at all).


SSj_Ness said:


> But I'm pointing out specifically how retarded the left is with their nonsensical, baseless accusations. Conservatives actually have a reason to say what they do, even if it's _sometimes_ flimsy, at least there's some basis in reality and pattern recognition at play. Not so on the left.


How many times have leftists called people nazis when, yes, they very much are pro-fascism? A broken clock is right twice a day too, it quite literally is going both ways when they(leftist and rightists) are wrong and when they are right


SSj_Ness said:


> I'm sure some of them are just being edgy for TikTok but it takes a degree of genuine evil to willingly associate yourself with those types of people.


They are trying to be edgy the same way a ton of right wing people will evoke nazi imagery. They might not actually even be nazis, but they will still give themselves nazi emblem/generals/military equipment/etc. just because they want to seem dangerous. Do you think that those people are evil in some sort of degree?


SSj_Ness said:


> I don't understand, how could "the roles" even be reversed? There's plenty of "Christian" degenerates too, and they're all on the left. It all comes back to the left.


By that I mean that if say Christians were for a more relaxed view on sexuality, you would see those pro-pedophilia types on that same side, and also wasn't it republicans who are against illegalizing child marriage?


SSj_Ness said:


> I can't find it anymore but a video of a female pastor calling up a toddler to announce her new pronouns is an example of what lefty "Christians" are all about. The mother ushers the daughter up before the congregation, forces a microphone in her face, then she resists and the mother just announces the new pronouns for her.


While I do not know the context of this, a lot of kids are scared of public speeking, so I'm not surprised. That said, I think at a young age you shouldn't be talking about that stuff and let the kids just be themselves, I definitely feel that as a reaction to the pushback, some parents have been way too eager to see their children as non-cis/gender conforming.


SSj_Ness said:


> Parents can teach that how and when they see fit, don't need the twisted school system to do it.


It's actually been shown that kids who are taught about sex-ed are better able to recognize harmful behavior such as grooming, that is why I believe every middle schooler should be taught that.


Zero Day Defense said:


> Telling children to take drugs that literally make them retarded by way of aborting a major developmental process isn't a "moral gray zone".


What you just said is so removed from reality that I feel second hand embarrassment from just reading it. Go look up studies on it, hell, there is even a follow-up study on teens who were given hormone blockers in the 80's, just please, stop acting like you know a subject when you obviously don't.


Fanatical Pragmatist said:


> To leftists, gender and sexuality aren't sexual, they are part of "identities" which we have, or something (idk don't quote me). Ergo to teach children about gendershit isn't inherently sexual from a purely ideological perspective.


It literally isn't, sexuality is about sex. Both sexuality and gender are a part of identity the same way your skin color or your name is. Being a woman or being a man isn't inherently sexual.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Apr 16, 2022)

I love how we went from leftists calling people pedophiles to leftists defending school grooming within 3 pages.


Kenya Jones said:


> Just because it's not used in reproduction doesn't mean it isn't normal. Literally every single animal that has had their sexual habits studied, have been seen to exhibit homosexual behavior. To think that if you don't teach them about it stops homosexuality from existing is retarded. Homosexual sex will happen whether it's taught or not and it is better to teach safe sex when it comes to everything than it is to not teach all of it (or at all)


Yes, it does, and this argument is retarded since it's been proven that animals are capable of having mental disorders.  Additionally, shiting on a US president is completely normal for a bird, but they called me mentally ill when I tried it so your argument is invalid.


----------



## Kenya Jones (Apr 16, 2022)

mr.moon1488 said:


> I love how we went from leftists calling people pedophiles to leftists defending school grooming within 3 pages.
> 
> Yes, it does, and this argument is retarded since it's been proven that animals are capable of having mental disorders.


If you are implying homosexuality is a mental disorder, then animals who exhibit strict bisexuality are all mentally ill, do you realize how dumb that sounds? 


mr.moon1488 said:


> Additionally, shiting on a US president is completely normal for a bird, but they called me mentally ill when I tried it so your argument is invalid.


It's because you are mentally ill, take your meds.


----------



## SneedEyeMitch (Apr 16, 2022)

Kenya Jones said:


> If you are implying homosexuality is a mental disorder, then animals who exhibit strict bisexuality are all mentally ill, do you realize how dumb that sounds?


Animals can have mental disorders, they can even get dementia, You're just showing your ignorance.


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Apr 16, 2022)

Kenya Jones said:


> It's actually been shown that kids who are taught about sex-ed are better able to recognize harmful behavior such as grooming, that is why I believe every middle schooler should be taught that.


Sex ed =/= gendershit


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Apr 17, 2022)

Kenya Jones said:


> If you are implying homosexuality is a mental disorder, then animals who exhibit strict bisexuality are all mentally ill, do you realize how dumb that sounds?
> 
> It's because you are mentally ill, take your meds.


>strict bisexuality are all mentally ill
Yes, it's arguable that it is a mental illness even in animals.  That aside, most animals don't have a highly developed prefrontal cortex which allows them to have enough inhibition control to keep from engaging in such unhealthy behaviors.  Not having inhibition control in a human is absolutely an indication of mental illness.  
>take your meds
   Lol bet you say that to all the little boys.


----------



## Toolbox (Apr 17, 2022)

SneedEyeMitch said:


> Animals can have mental disorders, they can even get dementia, You're just showing your ignorance.


Exactly, they are simply less researched. Beyond anger disorders and other such issues that come from animals being abused, there are umbrella terms in the vet medical community for things like "Canine Cognitive Dysfunction" which is basically shoving dementia, Alzheimer's, etc under one thing because you can't exactly interview a dog.


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Apr 17, 2022)

mr.moon1488 said:


> >take your meds
> Lol bet you say that to all the little boys.


Excuse you bigot, they aren't "little boys", they are youthful pansexual nonbinary femme-presenting otherkin, and they are quite mature for xir age.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Apr 17, 2022)

Fanatical Pragmatist said:


> Excuse you bigot, they aren't "little boys", they are youthful pansexual nonbinary femme-presenting otherkin, and they are quite mature for xir age.
> View attachment 3186989


----------



## Kenya Jones (Apr 17, 2022)

SneedEyeMitch said:


> Animals can have mental disorders, they can even get dementia, You're just showing your ignorance.


I'm talking at a rate of almost 100%, in multiple species, do you think that is the most likely possibility?


Fanatical Pragmatist said:


> Sex ed =/= gendershit


We were discussing whether homosexuality and gender identity should be topics, sex-ed isn't just about sex, it also talks about STI/D's and hygiene, so why not issues that relate with those parts?


mr.moon1488 said:


> That aside, most animals don't have a highly developed prefrontal cortex which allows them to have enough inhibition control to keep from engaging in such unhealthy behaviors.


Do you wonder if non-Christian societies had a large acceptance of bisexuality? Do you think those societies were mentally retarded? Or is it possible sexuality is just something that we as a society made so that we could make sense of the world and that in reality that stuff doesn't matter? 


Toolbox said:


> Exactly, they are simply less researched. Beyond anger disorders and other such issues that come from animals being abused, there are umbrella terms in the vet medical community for things like "Canine Cognitive Dysfunction" which is basically shoving dementia, Alzheimer's, etc under one thing because you can't exactly interview a dog.


Again, this is insane, you are saying that in many animals, almost 100% of the population is born with a mental disorder. And to do that, as I mentioned earlier, in societies where homosexuality was less frowned upon, why isn't there as wide spread bisexuality as there once was? Was it the mental illness disappeared, possibly it died out? Or did it go away because the powers that be said it's a sin and if you were found to do anything that wasn't heterosexual procreative sex, you'd be killed? Hmmm, mystery.


mr.moon1488 said:


> View attachment 3186995


Not just am I jewish, I'm Ruben Verastigui, I have the money and power to fuck you right up.


----------



## theshitposter (Apr 16, 2022)

their 4chan/8chan threads are riddled with jb, their senators, age of marriages, their churches, used to host beauty pageants a while back


----------



## Toolbox (Apr 17, 2022)

Kenya Jones said:


> Again, this is insane, you are saying that in many animals, almost 100% of the population is born with a mental disorder. And to do that, as I mentioned earlier, in societies where homosexuality was less frowned upon, why isn't there as wide spread bisexuality as there once was? Was it the mental illness disappeared, possibly it died out? Or did it go away because the powers that be said it's a sin and if you were found to do anything that wasn't heterosexual procreative sex, you'd be killed? Hmmm, mystery.


I suspected you were a baiting retard before, you didn't have to make it blatantly obvious. I commented on the assumption you were saying animals other than humans somehow can't have mental disorders that cause very obvious changes in behavior. I don't even know how you get this from mine, though.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Apr 17, 2022)

Kenya Jones said:


> Literally every single animal that has had their sexual habits studied, have been seen to exhibit homosexual behavior.


"Literally every single mammal that has been studied walks around naked, so it's normal for humans."

You know what's common among animals too? Killing. Lots of animals engage in incest as well, and theft. Why do you libs want to live like animals so damn badly?

Homosexuality is a mental illness.



Kenya Jones said:


> To think that if you don't teach them about it stops homosexuality from existing is retarded.


Not as retarded as that strawman.



Kenya Jones said:


> Homosexual sex will happen whether it's taught or not and it is better to teach safe sex when it comes to everything than it is to not teach all of it (or at all).


It should be made illegal, then it'd happen rarely. 



Kenya Jones said:


> How many times have leftists called people nazis when, yes, they very much are pro-fascism? A broken clock is right twice a day too, it quite literally is going both ways when they(leftist and rightists) are wrong and when they are right


Lefties call half of America Nazis, but only a handful exist, so their accuracy is laughably off. A broken clock is much more reliable than a liberal.

Don't try to pretend with that "left/right are equally bad" shit, it's ridiculous. Nothing occurs at a perfectly even split like that.



Kenya Jones said:


> They are trying to be edgy the same way a ton of right wing people will evoke nazi imagery. They might not actually even be nazis, but they will still give themselves nazi emblem/generals/military equipment/etc. just because they want to seem dangerous. Do you think that those people are evil in some sort of degree?


The left's "edginess" is mainstream, outside of some fringe message boards you will rarely find anyone evoking Nazi imagery. Totally incomparable. 



Kenya Jones said:


> By that I mean that if say Christians were for a more relaxed view on sexuality, you would see those pro-pedophilia types on that same side, and also wasn't it republicans who are against illegalizing child marriage?


But that's impossible because *Christ*ians--you know, who follow *Christ*'s teachings--are against sexual immorality. The only ones interested in anything related to sex with kindergarteners are on the left, and that includes the fake Christians. 



Kenya Jones said:


> While I do not know the context of this, a lot of kids are scared of public speeking, so I'm not surprised. That said, I think at a young age you shouldn't be talking about that stuff and let the kids just be themselves, I definitely feel that as a reaction to the pushback, some parents have been way too eager to see their children as non-cis/gender conforming.


Kids can be scared of public speaking, sure, but especially when being pressured into something they don't like or understand. Toddlers can't change their fucking gender, nobody _actually_ can but least of all them.

But yeah, I agree, just let them be themselves. If they end up confused without external influence, that's a whole different matter than being indoctrinated into it. And in the case I mentioned, literally ceremoniously cementing their new chosen (for them) pronouns.



Kenya Jones said:


> It's actually been shown that kids who are taught about sex-ed are better able to recognize harmful behavior such as grooming, that is why I believe every middle schooler should be taught that.


Again, it's nothing parents can't do.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Apr 17, 2022)

Kenya Jones said:


> I'm talking at a rate of almost 100%, in multiple species, do you think that is the most likely possibility?
> 
> We were discussing whether homosexuality and gender identity should be topics, sex-ed isn't just about sex, it also talks about STI/D's and hygiene, so why not issues that relate with those parts?
> 
> ...


>Do you think those societies were mentally retarded?
Most of them yes.  About the only one I can think of that did accept homosexuality that wasn't retarded was Greece, and that absolutely changed later on.  By about the sixth century, there weren't any societies that accepted homosexuality outside of really backward shithole societies, and even most of those considered it taboo.  
>Or is it possible sexuality is just something that we as a society made so that we could make sense of the world and that in reality that stuff doesn't matter?
The whole social construct argument will never not be just repackaged nihilism.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Apr 17, 2022)

Kenya Jones said:


> What you just said is so removed from reality that I feel second hand embarrassment from just reading it. Go look up studies on it


Does aborting the pubertal process somehow _not _preempt the changes that occur during puberty?

This isn't something that needs to be answered with some paper from the 80s you can't even name.


----------



## Kenya Jones (Apr 17, 2022)

Toolbox said:


> I suspected you were a baiting retard before, you didn't have to make it blatantly obvious.


>If you do not agree with me you're a troll
Lol, lmao even.


Toolbox said:


> I commented on the assumption you were saying animals other than humans somehow can't have mental disorders that cause very obvious changes in behavior. I don't even know how you get this from mine, though.


Please point to me where I ever said that animals cannot have mental disorder.


SSj_Ness said:


> You know what's common among animals too? Killing. Lots of animals engage in incest as well, and theft. Why do you libs want to live like animals so damn badly?


I'm not the one saying homosexuality is unnatural. If heterosexuality is so natural, wouldn't that mean that stuff is ok?


SSj_Ness said:


> Not as retarded as that strawman.


Many people (especially here) believe that homosexuality (and being trans) is caused by being molested, so yes that is another reason people think that the children are being groomed is because they believe that LGBT want to spread, which, I'm not saying you are saying it, but I have seen too many KFers make this argument.


SSj_Ness said:


> It should be made illegal, then it'd happen rarely.


Why are you so scared of it? How does it effect you?


SSj_Ness said:


> Lefties call half of America Nazis, but only a handful exist, so their accuracy is laughably off. A broken clock is much more reliable than a liberal.
> 
> Don't try to pretend with that "left/right are equally bad" shit, it's ridiculous. Nothing occurs at a perfectly even split like that.


I have seen republican members of congress say all leftists are, which also is half of the population. It really is more the way I say it.


SSj_Ness said:


> The left's "edginess" is mainstream, outside of some fringe message boards you will rarely find anyone evoking Nazi imagery. Totally incomparable.


I was using an extreme example, more realistic is stuff with masculinity, as there is a believed threatening of its existence.


SSj_Ness said:


> But that's impossible because *Christ*ians--you know, who follow *Christ*'s teachings--are against sexual immorality.


It's hypothetical.


SSj_Ness said:


> The only ones interested in anything related to sex with kindergarteners are on the left, and that includes the fake Christians.


*HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAH*


SSj_Ness said:


> Toddlers can't change their fucking gender, nobody _actually_ can but least of all them.


You're right, nobody can change their gender, ever. 


SSj_Ness said:


> If they end up confused without external influence, that's a whole different matter than being indoctrinated into it. And in the case I mentioned, literally ceremoniously cementing their new chosen (for them) pronouns.


John Money showed you cannot change your gender, and forcing someone to change it will fuck them up royally.


SSj_Ness said:


> Again, it's nothing parents can't do.


Too many don't want to at all.


mr.moon1488 said:


> By about the sixth century, there weren't any societies that accepted homosexuality outside of really backward shithole societies, and even most of those considered it taboo.


Hmm I'm trying to think, what was getting a lot of power at this time that may have influenced this change?


mr.moon1488 said:


> The whole social construct argument will never not be just repackaged nihilism.


It's true. 


Zero Day Defense said:


> Does aborting the pubertal process _not _preempt the developments within it, such as brain and bone development?


Not really effects the brain development, it does definitely effect bone development but people who are put on hormone blockers aren't meant to be on it long, just long enough for people to truly figure out if transition is right or not.


Zero Day Defense said:


> This isn't something that needs to be answered with some paper from the 80s you can't even name.


It's from the late 00's I believe, it was a follow-up of kids who were given puberty blockers in the 80's.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Apr 17, 2022)

Kenya Jones said:


> Not really effects the brain development, it does definitely effect bone development but people who are put on hormone blockers aren't meant to be on it long, just long enough for people to truly figure out if transition is right or not.


>drug regimen that halts puberty doesn't halt brain development that occurs in puberty but _does _affect bone development in puberty
>drug regimen given to children who have to assert that they've never felt like they identified with their actual sex is meant to "help" children "feel out" the prospect of transition at the cost of their bone density _at minimum_
>mfw i'm just talking to someone defending their financial exploitation of children and their parents and they can't even do that right


----------



## Uberpenguin (Apr 17, 2022)

As usual, debates over whether or not to teach sex ed is the realm of the impotent retard. Whether or not kids are explicitly taught sex ed is irrelevant. In schools where academic achievement is more valued and more students expect to pursue higher education, A) parents are more involved and more present B) kids aren't fucking retarded and by the time they're 15/16 they're well aware of the broader issues involved in sex, and C) kids don't fuck until later and not nearly as often because they have something else to do. They're involved in sports and clubs and friends who are good influences so they have something else to do except get high and screw. In these schools sex ed is more likely to be taught because they have a wider curriculum. That doesn't mean the sex ed has anything to do with why they don't get knocked up as much.

If kids have nothing else to do, nothing to pursue no supervision, no guidance, and are desperate to seek the company of older people to compensate for the absentee parents, then they're going to do retarded shit with their genitals no matter what. That's all people and all behaviors. When people lack constructive outlets for their energies they engage in more immediate hedonistic behaviors to cope, someone call the presses.



mr.moon1488 said:


> >strict bisexuality are all mentally ill
> Yes, it's arguable that it is a mental illness even in animals.  That aside, most animals don't have a highly developed prefrontal cortex which allows them to have enough inhibition control to keep from engaging in such unhealthy behaviors.  Not having inhibition control in a human is absolutely an indication of mental illness.
> >take your meds
> Lol bet you say that to all the little boys.


lol, are you...suggesting that you wish you could suck dick but you're forced to hold yourself back? Like when you consume anxiolytic substances you can feel your gay levels rising? Of course, that's why whenever a man pops some xanax and liquor, they always turn into Richard Simmons.
If you're needing to inhibit yourself from having gay sex that's your business, but considering predictable factors in being gay like fraternal birth order and prenatal testosterone exposure I have to conclude there's some selective explanation for gayness, probably something like reducing competition for mates among closely genetically related individuals.

I don't care that much because only weak faggots try to tell other people what to do rather than focusing on self improvement until they naturally draw people to their way of thinking, but it sure looks to me like you're going to have to decide between admitting you're a barely repressed homo or that being gay has a differential biological underpinning.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Apr 17, 2022)

Uberpenguin said:


> As usual, debates over whether or not to teach sex ed is the realm of the impotent retard. Whether or not kids are explicitly taught sex ed is irrelevant. In schools where academic achievement is more valued and more students expect to pursue higher education, A) parents are more involved and more present B) kids aren't fucking retarded and by the time they're 15/16 they're well aware of the broader issues involved in sex, and C) kids don't fuck until later and not nearly as often because they have something else to do. They're involved in sports and clubs and friends who are good influences so they have something else to do except get high and screw. In these schools sex ed is more likely to be taught because they have a wider curriculum. That doesn't mean the sex ed has anything to do with why they don't get knocked up as much.
> 
> If kids have nothing else to do, nothing to pursue no supervision, no guidance, and are desperate to seek the company of older people to compensate for the absentee parents, then they're going to do retarded shit with their genitals no matter what. That's all people and all behaviors. When people lack constructive outlets for their energies they engage in more immediate hedonistic behaviors to cope, someone call the presses.
> 
> ...


>lol, are you...suggesting that you wish you could suck dick but you're forced to hold yourself back?
No, because I don't have any inclination to that particular paraphilia.  I don't deny that there is likely a genetic component to homosexual attraction just like how there are indications of genetic components in other paraphilias (e.g. Dahmer's necrophilic attraction was shared by his father), but that is where the inhibition control comes into play.  If an animal wishes to engage in some behavior that is outside of the norms for its species, it will simply do so in most cases even if that behavior is highly self-destructive.  Degrees of inhibition control play a large role in the separation between animal and human intelligence.  
>focusing on self improvement
The irony here is that nothing in my post suggested in any way what you said, which indicates you sorely need to improve your reading comprehension skills.


----------



## AnimeGirlConnoisseur (Apr 17, 2022)

theshitposter said:


> "anti-antifa must be a fascist and anti-antigroomerbill must be a groomer"
> This is the best your retard brain can up with on its own.


I think that's a false equivalency, because Antifa is a group of ancoms that go into the streets to vandalize shit and beat people up.  Those two activities are completely aren't required for being against fascism and are things that a lot of people do not like. There are probably ancoms who don't do out and commit crimes and there are probably people who aren't ancoms, but hate fascists.  I don't know too much about this anti-groomer bill, but what about it makes it similar to antifa (in the sense that it has stuff that doesn't involve grooming)?


----------



## MadStan (Apr 17, 2022)

Ask Ethan Ralph. Or Jack Murphy.


----------



## theshitposter (Apr 17, 2022)

AnimeGirlConnoisseur said:


> I think that's a false equivalency, because Antifa is a group of ancoms that go into the streets to vandalize shit and beat people up.  Those two activities are completely aren't required for being against fascism and are things that a lot of people do not like. There are probably ancoms who don't do out and commit crimes and there are probably people who aren't ancoms, but hate fascists.  I don't know too much about this anti-groomer bill, but what about it makes it similar to antifa (in the sense that it has stuff that doesn't involve grooming)?


Step 1 of any propaganda project is to use such title that to obfuscate the original purpose and it is easy to defame critics. Don't like Democratic People's Republic of Korea? Must be a democracy hater...


----------



## Kiwi & Cow (Apr 17, 2022)

> their 4chan/8chan threads are riddled with jb, their senators, age of marriages, their churches, used to host beauty pageants a while back








mr.moon1488 said:


> >*paedos*
> He's British.  Nothing he says makes any sense.


Correct. You need to have an IQ above 100 to understand Brits and because the American education system is so screwed the average white American's IQ is below 100.


ShitlordroltihS said:


> I hate faggots


Cool, nobody asked.


Kenya Jones said:


> No, both sides do this, just like how many right-wingers are right now calling everyone they don't like satanists or pedophiles. It quite literally is how left-wingers were calling everyone they don't like nazis.


Muh both sides, what a convincing argument!


theshitposter said:


> Let's see where that got you. Kiwifarms?





Kenya Jones said:


> If you are implying homosexuality is a mental disorder, then animals who exhibit strict bisexuality are all mentally ill, do you realize how dumb that sounds?


>Naturalism
Bro who cares about what animals do. They eat each other too, is that worth an argument for cannibalism?

I think it's a mental illness, but I also don't think that makes them worth talking about or even acknowledging, as long as they keep it in the bedroom I'm cool with them.
Anyways it'd be a slippery slope argument to hate them because homosexuality is a mental disorder. If someone hates someone else due to a mental disorder then who knows they might hate spergs, downies, etc too for being disorders.
That's why I think the Authoritarians who want gays to be crucified should go fuck themselves honestly because they're worse in every way imaginable.


Kenya Jones said:


> It's because you are mentally ill, take your meds.





mr.moon1488 said:


> Most of them yes.


You could be absolutely right, but I'd need a citation to back this up because right now it's just "Trust me bro".


theshitposter said:


> Step 1 of any propaganda project is to use such title that to obfuscate the original purpose and it is easy to defame critics. Don't like Democratic People's Republic of Korea? Must be a democracy hater...


Go back shitposting mate.


TL;DR: This whole thread is a massive INB4 Spergatory.


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Apr 17, 2022)

theshitposter said:


> Step 1 of any propaganda project is to use such title that to obfuscate the original purpose and it is easy to defame critics. Don't like Democratic People's Republic of Korea? Must be a democracy hater...


But that doesn't mean the anti-groomer bill isn't anti-groomer though.


----------



## AnimeGirlConnoisseur (Apr 17, 2022)

theshitposter said:


> Step 1 of any propaganda project is to use such title that to obfuscate the original purpose and it is easy to defame critics. Don't like Democratic People's Republic of Korea? Must be a democracy hater...


Okay, cool, but could you please answer the original question:


AnimeGirlConnoisseur said:


> I don't know too much about this anti-groomer bill, but what about it makes it similar to antifa (in the sense that it has stuff that doesn't involve grooming)?


----------



## Lurker (Apr 17, 2022)

Just a PSA for our liberal and/or sane users:

*@SSj_Ness is Eris-chan.*

@Zero Day Defense will put people who disagree with him or hurt his delicate incel feelings on ignore.

Carry on, everyone.

Edit: I love how you just know which threads the usual suspects are gonna be in.

Edit 2: Hi, @Zero Day Defense, did I hit a nerve?


----------



## WhatIsThePunchline (Apr 17, 2022)

The American right knows they have the moral high ground on basically everything because the American left scorched whatever high horse they might have had remaining to ashes 2020.

In regards to children's education they have it in particular as the left are trying to teach woke progressivism to children.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Apr 17, 2022)

Kiwi & Cow said:


> I think it's a mental illness, but I also don't think that makes them worth talking about or even acknowledging, as long as they keep it in the bedroom I'm cool with them.
> Anyways it'd be a slippery slope argument to hate them because homosexuality is a mental disorder. If someone hates someone else due to a mental disorder then who knows they might hate spergs, downies, etc too for being disorders.
> That's why I think the Authoritarians who want gays to be crucified should go fuck themselves honestly because they're worse in every way imaginable.


Slippery slopes are real but that doesn't mean every slippery slope is. You need to use critical thinking, have some common sense. Someone who jaywalks and litters is technically breaking the law, but that doesn't mean they're going to become a murderous rapist.

Why would someone who hates fags develop a hatred for people with other mental illnesses? Why would they hate someone with an anxiety disorder? It makes no fucking sense _at all_. The only other illnesses they may hate could include ones which present similar, worse problems, such as pedophiles. 

Don't worry, it's illogical to think "after the pedos, we with depression are next!"


----------



## Lucky Jim (Apr 17, 2022)

You have the moral high ground to say someone is a paedo or a groomer if they are factually a paedo or groomer


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Apr 17, 2022)

Lucky Jim said:


> You have the moral high ground to say someone is a paedo or a groomer if they are factually a paedo or groomer


@Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg @BoxerShorts47   Kill yourselves you fucking groomers.


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Apr 17, 2022)

mr.moon1488 said:


> @Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg @BoxerShorts47   Kill yourselves you fucking groomers.


@Nobue
16 is too damn young.


----------



## theshitposter (Apr 16, 2022)

their 4chan/8chan threads are riddled with jb, their senators, age of marriages, their churches, used to host beauty pageants a while back


----------



## BoxerShorts47 (Apr 17, 2022)

> Why do right wingers think they have the moral high ground to declare people paedos/groomers?​



The people who are shouting pedo and groomer are normie cons. They failed to stop homosexual normalization and the failed to stop transgenderism normalization so now they're shooting pedo and groomer as a last ditch effort to maintain the pre 2015 status quo. Their actions have nothing to do with moral high ground but are fueled by desperation.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Apr 17, 2022)

BoxerShorts47 said:


> The people who are shouting pedo and groomer are normie cons. They failed to stop homosexual normalization and the failed to stop transgenderism normalization so now they're shooting pedo and groomer as a last ditch effort to maintain the pre 2015 status quo. Their actions have nothing to do with moral high ground but are fueled by desperation.


Don't try to twist your insatiable lust for minors as some "true conservative value".


----------



## FATTESTCUNT (Apr 17, 2022)

I think there's 2 parts to it: -

1. "Groomer" being redefined/expanded, for example, if you're a teacher that's telling 6 year olds that biological sex isn't real etc. then that might be considered "grooming" now.

2. A bunch of the primary figures related to "queer theory" being literal pedos and/or pedo apologists.

But ultimately it's the usual hive mind shit, where most people in a certain bubble just parrot the shit that other people are saying, a bit like how "cuck" became a really popular word for certain people to use, likewise with leftist twats calling everyone "Nazis" until that word lost almost all of its meaning.

I think most people who are entrenched in one particular "side's" ideology exhibit the same "we'll ignore it when we do it, but go fucking mental when they do it" mentality, which is all virtue signalling and not real concern.


----------



## Kenya Jones (Apr 17, 2022)

Zero Day Defense said:


> >drug regimen that halts puberty doesn't halt brain development that occurs in puberty but _does _affect bone development in puberty
> >drug regimen given to children who have to assert that they've never felt like they identified with their actual sex is meant to "help" children "feel out" the prospect of transition at the cost of their bone density _at minimum_
> >mfw i'm just talking to someone defending their financial exploitation of children and their parents and they can't even do that right


Nigger there are plenty of other drugs given to children with much worse side effects, and to many, they would personally much rather suffer the worst effects of puberty blockers than to continue with regular puberty. And no, hormones do not effect the brain (not in development at least).


Uberpenguin said:


> If kids have nothing else to do, nothing to pursue no supervision, no guidance, and are desperate to seek the company of older people to compensate for the absentee parents, then they're going to do retarded shit with their genitals no matter what. That's all people and all behaviors. When people lack constructive outlets for their energies they engage in more immediate hedonistic behaviors to cope, someone call the presses.


This is honestly an interesting hypothesis, pretty cool to see something smart here.


theshitposter said:


> Step 1 of any propaganda project is to use such title that to obfuscate the original purpose and it is easy to defame critics. Don't like Democratic People's Republic of Korea? Must be a democracy hater...


Why are so many conservative things called "Liberty _____"? 


Kiwi & Cow said:


> >Naturalism
> Bro who cares about what animals do. They eat each other too, is that worth an argument for cannibalism?
> 
> I think it's a mental illness, but I also don't think that makes them worth talking about or even acknowledging, as long as they keep it in the bedroom I'm cool with them.
> ...


Answer:


Kenya Jones said:


> I'm not the one saying homosexuality is unnatural. If heterosexuality is so natural, wouldn't that mean that stuff is ok?





BoxerShorts47 said:


> The people who are shouting pedo and groomer are normie cons. They failed to stop homosexual normalization and the failed to stop transgenderism normalization so now they're shooting pedo and groomer as a last ditch effort to maintain the pre 2015 status quo. Their actions have nothing to do with moral high ground but are fueled by desperation.


Kill yourself


----------



## cornycat (Apr 18, 2022)

Well, to be quite fair, libertarians IS right winged, and the amount of them who defends child marriage, as well as marrying underaged girls is a bit alarming. This is coming from someone who's right winged, I don't think many of them want to point out that there are a lot of pedophiles in our circles, just because they're "based", they're still fucked for fucking 14 yo girls even if you think "women hit the wall" in their 20's.

There's a genuine problem in these circles, and I really hope we can start critiquing these people. A lot of them defends it "due to traditions", as well, so instead of dismantling the criticism that "it all revolves around the left", and not taking criticism, we _should_ recognize the probelm. We _should_ let them know that they're fucked in the head for this, and how they deliberately are ignoring the forming of the frontal cortex just to appease their carnal desires or for superficial reasons. I cannot tell you the amount of people I've seen say nothing about their friends who are outed as groomers, the amount of right wing streamers who think 14-17 is normal, despite these men being mid 20's. If you want more people into your community, you have to realize that we need to take accountability for these things, because denying it does not make it better.

I hate groomers and pedos of all sides.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Apr 18, 2022)

catsnuggler said:


> Well, to be quite fair, libertarians IS right winged, and the amount of them who defends child marriage, as well as marrying underaged girls is a bit alarming. This is coming from someone who's right winged, I don't think many of them want to point out that there are a lot of pedophiles in our circles, just because they're "based", they're still fucked for fucking 14 yo girls even if you think "women hit the wall" in their 20's.
> 
> There's a genuine problem in these circles, and I really hope we can start critiquing these people. A lot of them defends it "due to traditions", as well, so instead of dismantling the criticism that "it all revolves around the left", and not taking criticism, we _should_ recognize the probelm. We _should_ let them know that they're fucked in the head for this, and how they deliberately are ignoring the forming of the frontal cortex just to appease their carnal desires or for superficial reasons. I cannot tell you the amount of people I've seen say nothing about their friends who are outed as groomers, the amount of right wing streamers who think 14-17 is normal, despite these men being mid 20's. If you want more people into your community, you have to realize that we need to take accountability for these things, because denying it does not make it better.
> 
> I hate groomers and pedos of all sides.


Well since you bring them up, liberals, both left and right are far more likely to be into that kind of shit than authoritarians.  I haven't really seen too many tankie types that are in favor of sexual degeneracy.


----------



## Shidoen (Apr 18, 2022)

Damn this thread bussin.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Apr 18, 2022)

BoxerShorts47 said:


> The people who are shouting pedo and groomer are normie cons. They failed to stop homosexual normalization and the failed to stop transgenderism normalization so now they're shooting pedo and groomer as a last ditch effort to maintain the pre 2015 status quo. Their actions have nothing to do with moral high ground but are fueled by desperation.


Speaking of desperation, you should be happy that people want to legalize pedophilia. You might finally get laid without going to jail.


----------



## cornycat (Apr 18, 2022)

mr.moon1488 said:


> Well since you bring them up, liberals, both left and right are far more likely to be into that kind of shit than authoritarians.  I haven't really seen too many tankie types that are in favor of sexual degeneracy.


Yeah, fair point. What I mean is the... "traditional" ones, the one who promote harems and whatnot.


----------



## ShitlordroltihS (Apr 19, 2022)

Homosexuals are dangerous reprobates and should not be trusted near any child.


----------



## The Ugly One (Apr 19, 2022)

BoxerShorts47 said:


> The people who are shouting pedo and groomer are normie cons. They failed to stop homosexual normalization and the failed to stop transgenderism normalization so now they're shooting pedo and groomer as a last ditch effort to maintain the pre 2015 status quo. Their actions have nothing to do with moral high ground but are fueled by desperation.


they're also fueled by all the tranny pedos who get caught grooming


----------



## BoxerShorts47 (Apr 19, 2022)

The Ugly One said:


> they're also fueled by all the tranny pedos who get caught grooming


That's like saying, "If a teacher teaches Cinderella, she is grooming the kids into straight relationships." 

These so called conservatives completely failed to defeat transgenderism. They've accepted trannies such as Blair White or Bruce Jenner. Well of course if transgenderism is real and it's a part of society then kids will learn about it and transitioning will be a normal non-stigmatized part of life. Rather than take a hard look in the mirror. Realize they failed to conserve society. They've come up with this "Ok, groomer" straw-grasp as a last ditch effort to stop the 100% normalization of transgenderism into society. Weak and pathetic.


----------



## The Ugly One (Apr 19, 2022)

BoxerShorts47 said:


> That's like saying, "If a teacher teaches Cinderella, she is grooming the kids into straight relationships."
> 
> These so called conservatives completely failed to defeat transgenderism. They've accepted trannies such as Blair White or Bruce Jenner. Well of course if transgenderism is real and it's a part of society then kids will learn about it and transitioning will be a normal non-stigmatized part of life. Rather than take a hard look in the mirror. Realize they failed to conserve society. They've come up with this "Ok, groomer" straw-grasp as a last ditch effort to stop the 100% normalization of transgenderism into society. Weak and pathetic.



ok groomer


----------



## BoxerShorts47 (Apr 19, 2022)

The Ugly One said:


> ok groomer


nice try but being a transphobic bigot is still worse than a groomer.


----------

